# Meetings > Workshops >  Interactive Αναμετάδοση Workshops

## Capvar

Γίνεται μέσω webcam και μικροφώνου να αναμεταδίδετε κάθε workshop σε όλο το AWMN (Μέσω server σε κεντρικούς κόμβους);;
Ίσως μέσω IRC να λύνονται και απορίες live...
Θα είναι σωτήριο όταν εξαντλούνται οι θέσεις. Δεν επιδρά ανταγωνιστικά σε αυτούς που θα έρχόντουσαν, είναι όπως το ποδόσφαιρο αλλιώς είναι στο γήπεδο και αλλιώς από την τηλεόραση  ::

----------


## jabarlee

εγώ θα αναλάβω το 1ο fest asterisk, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε κάτι που να δουλεύει μόνιμα.
το κακό με τη μόνιμη λύση είναι ότι απαιτεί και μόνιμο 2ο pc

----------


## Capvar

Μπορεί να κανονίζετε κάθε φορά, όλο κάποιο laptop θα παίζει...
To linuxoειδές που υπάρχει εκεί δεν κάνει τπτ;
Αυτό που θα είναι must είναι ένα ασύρματο μικρόφωνο ή κάτι τέτοιο για τους εισηγητές.

----------


## tyfeonas

πολυ καλη ιδεα παιδια .

ακομα και για οποιεσδηποτε συναντησεις γινονται στον συλλογο θα ηταν πολυ καλο!

----------


## playnet3

γ....τη ιδέα.ναι όντος άν μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## lambrosk

Για interactivity έχουμε και τα VoIP τηλέφωνα ....  ::  εφόσον το παρακολουθούμε με κάμερα...

----------


## B52

Μανωλη εχω ενα πισακι celeron sta 400 αν κανει μπορω να το κανω δωρεα στο συλλογο γι αυτο το σκοπο .........

----------


## MAuVE

Ωραία ιδέα, αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα να πλειοδοτεί στο : 
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... light=fund

Το Σωματείο χωρίς χρήματα θα μείνει στις "ωραίες ιδέες"

----------


## Capvar

Μα τί τα θέλει τα χρήματα... PC δίνουμε, κάμερα δίνουμε (jabarlee και αν χρειαστεί και εγώ) μόνο το μικροφωνάκι μας μένει... Αντε κανείς κανένα μικρόφωνο;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ακόμα μπορούν να εξασφαλιστούν έσοδα από αυτή την υπηρεσία για το Σύλλογο, αν κάθε μη μέλος (και μέλος αν θέλει) δίνει 20€ το χρόνο στο Σύλλογο για να έχει access στην υπηρεσία. (15€ θα έδινε για να δει μια με 20€ τις βλέπει όλες, αλλά από μακριά)

@Mauve Δεν έχω πρόθεση να χαλάσω τη δημοπρασία, απλά είναι μια δεύτερη επιλογή

----------


## B52

Δινω και μικροφωνο......  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Δινω και μικροφωνο...... :P


Χρειάζεται και συμπιεστής-περιοριστής (compressor-limiter) 
Μήπως θα δώσεις και τέτοιον ;

----------


## B52

Ενταξει βρε Νικο δεν θα κανουμε αναμεταδοση το ντιμπειτ του Μπους για να βαλουμε και compresion ενα μικροφωνακι να περναει η φωνη μια χαρα ειναι και το ρυθμιζεις μεσα απο windows που υπαρχει προγραμμα που κανει αυτοματα compresion στη φωνη οταν χρειαζεται.......

----------


## Capvar

Θέλουμε ασύρματο μικρό μικρόφωνο να μην είναι οι εισηγητές σαν τραγουδιστές  ::

----------


## jabarlee

μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε με ότι έχουμε και στην πορεία βλέπουμε. θα δω αν μπορώ να διαθέσω ένα παλιούλι tv tuner (για να κάνουμε capture από κάμερα της προκοπής).
Μιρκόφωνο καλύτερο από αυτά των 3 euros δεν υπάρχει για φωνή (αλήθεια το λέω, είναι κατευθυντικά και ακούνε μόνο αυτές τις συχνοτητες). Εκτός αν θέλετε να καταλήξουμε σε shure των 300 euros...όπως και περιτό είναι (σε αυτή τη φάση τουλάχιστον) οποιοδήποτε compression/limiter. Αν χρειαστεί κάποτε, θα βρούμε και από αυτο..software ή hardware
Υπάρχει μια πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα να μπορώ να δανείσω επ΄αόριστο μια handycam, αλλά ακόμα δε ξέρω και μη πολυελπίζετε.
Όσο για το pc, εννοείται βέβαια ότι όσο πιο δυνατό τόσο πιο καλά, (Multiple streams κ.τ.λ.) αλλά θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ότι βρούμε...

----------


## lambrosk

4 x 3€ μικρόφωνα για να καλύψουμε τον χώρο &
1 x 45.50€ K-WORLD EXPER TV-PVR883RF (INTERNAL)

Καλά είμαστε !
Την παραπάνω κάρτα μπορώ να την φέρω να την δοκιμάσουμε... είναι πολύ καλή για τα χρηματά της και κάνει real time mpeg 1 & 2 encoding!

----------


## Winner

Πάντως αν δεν στηθεί multicast σε όλο το δίκτυο, οι μακρινοί το ξεχνάνε...

----------


## Capvar

Ωραία μιας και γίναμε πολλοί δεν κάνουμε μια ρημάδα team να κάνουμε και 2-3 δοκιμές ρε αδερφέ να δούμε αν όλα αυτά θα δουλέψουν;
Έχω και μια pinnacle pc tv να φέρω για δοκιμές και webcam.
Τα mic των 3€ είναι αυτά τα άσπρα πλαστικά μακρουλά που είναι για pc?

----------


## ysam

Αυτό που είπε ο winner είναι τόσο σωστό που αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δω από web cam... 

Το multicast είναι πάντος ένα από τα επόμενα projects! προετοιμαστείτε.. LOL

----------


## jabarlee

Σαφώς (απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει δηλαδή) το Multicast είναι η καλύτερη λύση.
Μέχρι τότε, η δουλειά θα γίνει με relayed media servers. Εχω εγώ στημένο ένα helix server, το ίδιο και ο spirosco. Επειδή ο helix είναι φοβερό software, που υποστηρίζει τα πάντα (multicast, όλα τα media formats, on demand media κ.τ.λ.), προτείνω να βρεθούνε τουλάχιστον 2 άλλοι κομβούχοι, ένα βορειότερα από εμένα, και ένας νοτιότερα από τον Σπύρο, για να κάνουμε ένα relayed δίκτυο.

Μπορείτε να βρείτε τον helix media server στο Dc, υπάρχει τόσο για windows όσο και για linux (υπάρχει νομίζω και έκδοση για mac).
Πάντως θα έχει νόημα να στηθεί π.χ. πιο πάνω από τον dti, και 2-3 hops νοτιότερα από τον Σπύρο.

hint: αν βρεθεί ένα αρκετά ισχυρό μηχάνημα, που να σηκώνει encoding σε 2-3 streams (με διαβαθμιζόμενο bitrate), μπορούμε να στείλουμε stream πρακτικά παντού

----------


## netsailor

O router μου είναι athlon 1.2 με 256ram και τρέχει debian. Αν εξυπηρετεί ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω.

----------


## Capvar

Μπορούμε να βάλουμε κάτι τέτοιο στον Mew ή τον ΑΤΙΑ ή στον JS αν θέλουν βέβαια... Τί απαιτήσεις έχει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## Achille

> Το multicast είναι πάντος ένα από τα επόμενα projects! προετοιμαστείτε.. LOL


Κάναμε μερικές δοκιμές με τον paravoid με τον pimd, αλλά κάποιος έσπασε το package στο sarge και δεν το έχουν φτιάξει ακόμα  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Το multicast είναι πάντος ένα από τα επόμενα projects! προετοιμαστείτε.. LOL
> 
> 
> Κάναμε μερικές δοκιμές με τον paravoid με τον pimd, αλλά κάποιος έσπασε το package στο sarge και δεν το έχουν φτιάξει ακόμα


Όχι, το έχουν φτιάξει  :: 
Ψήνεσαι να αρχίσουμε πάλι;

----------


## pavlidisd

Διαθέτω τον ρούτερ μου (δυστυχώς ο σέρβερ δεν είναι ετοιμος ακόμα)

Είναι celeron 2.4 256MB Ram με debian.

Ελπίζω να προλάβω να στήσω το helix το Σ/Κ...

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Άμα θέλετε ρίχτε και μια ματιά και στο http://www.videolan.org/ περί αναμετάδοσης με media server.

----------


## jabarlee

videolan sucks!! (προσωπική γνώμη βέβαια)

Από σήμερα ο helix server του spirosco είναι linked με το δικό μου (κάνει ο ένας τον άλλο relay αν χρειαστεί)
Ας στηθούν 2-3 ακόμα, αν θέλετε. Βρείτε με online για 1-2 διευκρινίσεις, αν και για 2-3 μέρες θα είμαι off.
Μέχρι αύριο πιθανότατα θα υπάρχει και η freeBSD έκδοση, εκτός από win & linux

----------

